# Assymetric chop of on the Veritas Twin-Screw vise



## DrPuk2U (Feb 15, 2012)

I am about to install my Veritas Twin-Screw vise. I've got a careful plan, have read the installation instructions twice (at least) so am hoping to start this weekend (assuming wife doesn't have other plans).

One open question is that Veritas says to mill the outer (moving) chop so that is asymmetric. In other words, plane it so that the top is slightly thicker than the bottom. Here's there picture:










The goal is that "This will ensure that pieces clamped in the vise will always be gripped at the top of the jaws."

I don't have a problem with this, but it seems like a little extreme. 7/16" on a chop that is 7 3/4" high is about 3 degrees. Doesn't sound like much, but it seems like in most cases, only the top couple of inches of the chop would actually be in contact with the piece being held. And that part in contact would be ABOVE the actual screws of the vise. It just sounds weird.

My inclination is to make the asymmetry much less aggressive. Perhaps 1/8" instead.

Thoughts? Any of those who have installed and used the Twin-Screw vise have feedback?

TIA


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Don't worry about the angle. Just add some leather faces to the chops. You'll appreciate the grip.
Bill


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

The weight of the front jaw DOES cause it to sag as it is opened farther and farther from the rear jaw. I know, as mine does exactly that. I actually put wood shims near the inside of my bench top to help prevent this from occurring. This forces the screws to remain closer to horizontal, at least during the closest 3 inches or so, where most of my use occurs.

Plus you need to re-read your OP. The* taper is to be 7/32"* NOT 7/16"


----------



## DrPuk2U (Feb 15, 2012)

H-Mike,
Yes, my bad that was just a typo. I know it is 7/32, but that still seemed too much. I am just thinking about halving it.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I cut the entire amount and have no problems with it. If you feel like halving it, then do so. It is easy enough to remove the front chop and re-cut if needed. You might have to re-finish but nothing more. BTW, I did run mine through the planer as the instructions called for, after taping a small piece to one of the undersides.


----------

